# Overnight Flamingo Trip



## DCardelli

Nice post...definately looked a bit skinny..

dc


----------



## Shadowcast

Great story Ryan!!


----------



## JRP

NICE REPORT NE WIND HAS WATER REALLY PUSHED OUT IN FRONT . WILL TRY IN BACK TOMORROW. THANKS


----------



## Seebs

Hey good lookin kona. Its always nice to see a fellow ankona owner at the ramp. Im Matt, the guy with the green native. Great report also.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Glad u responded. It was great meeting you randomly at the Flamingo Ramp. You have a sweet sled. Very clean Native.  I'm sure it won't be the last time I see you down there. Have a good one. 

Capt Ryan G
High & Dry Adventures


----------



## Flats_running1

Nice report high and dry.Were you camping just to the east of east cape. We will be camping there the week before mlk day.How did The beaches hold up with storms..I have a group of 16 And 6 boats. We haven't camped there in like 5 years so it should be exciting.I hope the fishing is till great out there..


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Beaches have a lot of erosion. What day are u going?


----------



## Flats_running1

That's not good about the beaches.We are leaving the 13th and coming back on the 19th..Why are you heading out there.. Im not sure about the rules out there do you have any info on that...thanks Greg


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's the rules (such as they are)... you can camp on any beach but no beach fires above the high water line...

The real thing to remember about the great fishing and camping in that area is that none of the beaches are stable at all.... Any shift of the wind to hard north, northwest, or west can have dramatic consequences for any small skiffs anchored up next to shore or hauled up onto shore. I'm sure the last traumatic camping beach photos are still around somewhere (just think of your hull 90% buried in the sand at dawn and you're getting the picture....). 

In short if the wind is out of the east that area is a great camping opportunity - if it shifts (even late, late at night) you can't stay there. Your tents may or may not last if the wind picks up but bad things will surely happen to micros along the west coast of the 'Glades if the wind shifts the wrong way.... The remedy lies just inside any inlet, canal or river (but of course you're only going to be using established campsites if you have to move in off of the coast...). hope this helps....


----------



## Guest

I have camped many times at East Cape with both very good and very bad times. The weather like Bob said is very unpredictable. For the last few trips I have been using a large bungee anchor hooked to my bow eye and then two lines running form either side of my poling platform to the beach. The front anchor is about 7' and when stretched it's 21' which can be pulled from out in deeper water back to the beach. I have had 40mph storms get up from different directions and my Skiff as held fine.

The anchor is oversized with about 4' of chain. The bungee anchor can be bought at marine stores and is red the largest one. Don't buy the PWC model.


----------



## Flats_running1

Thanks for the info lemay and Brazil I think we will be ok as far as the wind goes cause the beach we camp on has a flat in front of it...but i will sure get one of those anchoring system..do you know the rules out on fish as far as how many you can keep for 6 days ..


----------



## gheenoefever

Hey flats heaven that beach your talking about has room for maybe 6 people you should try out cane patch or maybe the east cape beach .the storms really effected that part of the beach and now its mainly used as a kayak beach.As far as fish i read online you can keep 20 fish per boat for the whole trip but you have to stay in your limits and you can't have more than 10 sheepshead or more than spanish mackerel you can look at the fish regs on the enp page


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Sorry for the delayed response. I am looking at going around that time too probably Jan 9 or 10 for several days. We usually stay 5 days with 6 people.  That beach has really changed in the last 5 years very small camping area and you guys have a big group. Flatsrusus brings up a great point about bigger camp sites may suit your needs better.  The cane patch is huge and has a dock and east cape beach is big too. Graveyard may also be an option. Hope this helps. Have a good one.


----------



## Flats_running1

Well I sucked it up and made the 3hr drive down to flamingo yesterday and looked at the beach and man has it changed..I did some fishing and didn't really catch much at east cape so I decided to re launch the boat on the inside and go check out cane patch.i was very happy with that site definitely going there from now on..thanks for that flats runs and high dry. ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

No problem man.  Glad u were able to get out there and investigate and see it for yourself.  I have stayed at the Canepatch once before and had a awesome time. The dock is an added bonus for sure.  Good luck on your trip. Stay High & Dry


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

There is a canal that leads east from Canepathch and I caught a Tarpon, snook, and bass in the same spot.  It was epic.


----------



## creekfreak

Best to camp on middle cape.Its a point,so u can anchor ur boat on either side of point depending on wind.The only wind u need to worry about is a sw wind where u have no shelter.Great fishing off the the point if weather is ruff.I camp here every year 3 times.thanksgiving weakened starting it off.


----------

